# Wild Camping and National Trust carparks



## AMcQ46 (Mar 21, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct section to post this question, but couldn't see one that fits better.

As I have been scanning through all the options that are open to overnight camping, I saw a reference to NT carparks, and it sounded like they WERE open to use for motor homes overnight.... but it wasn't very clear, and I may have got the wrong end of the stick. 

So my question to the team is:  Can you over night park in NT carparks if you are an NT member?  or is there no hard & fast rule?


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 21, 2019)

I think as a General rule you can't park overnight., though I have heard anecdotally that sometimes it has been allowed.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that the car parks attached to the stately homes is a no no. I do, however, use the out of the way National Trust car parks at view points. A few of the houses have Caravan & Motorhome Club certificated location sites attached at the upper end of price scale.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 21, 2019)

We have booked into the CMC site at NT Stourhead Gardens, in the site guide it states that as the site is only 6 pitches and the overflow is on the adjacent NT car park, I assume for a reduced site fee.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 21, 2019)

My experience is that NT are pretty anti motorhomes. Lapsed my membership because of it.


----------



## r4dent (Mar 21, 2019)

Used to be an NT member 
but then they said I couldn't moor my boat to visit a property  :boat: :mad1:;
then they said that Hunts could use their land  :dog:  :mad1:; 
then they said "No Motorhomes overnight"  :camper: :mad1:;  

then I left! :cheers:


----------



## Mul (Mar 21, 2019)

They allow Fox hunting, ahem "trailing".

They can shove their membership fee up their @r$e.

I wouldn't park in one of their car parks except to annoy 'em.


----------



## antiquesam (Mar 21, 2019)

You don't have to be a member to use some of their out of the way car parks in outstandingly beautiful spots and to deprive yourself of the luxury of waking up to spectacular views because you dislike the landowner seems a bit perverse.


----------



## 1807truckman (Mar 21, 2019)

Had a knock on the door at 7:30 am one morning down at Levant, parked on some rough ground outside the gate to the mine, NT ranger told us we couldn't park overnight and said"Didn't you see the notice?" the notice was on the gate to the mine which I pointed out to him, we'd already been there all night anyway.


----------



## rockape (Mar 21, 2019)

50 percent of the time I have been told no overnighting, on the other hand ivegot away with it, that doesn't mean they have let me stay, just been lucky.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 22, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> My experience is that NT are pretty anti motorhomes. Lapsed my membership because of it.




Same here and because the Scottish NT membership fee has rocketed       :scared:

I rang them up to see if they could get the membership fee down but they just said   .................................. no, bye     :wave:


----------



## Debroos (Mar 22, 2019)

1807truckman said:


> Had a knock on the door at 7:30 am one morning down at Levant, parked on some rough ground outside the gate to the mine, NT ranger told us we couldn't park overnight and said"Didn't you see the notice?" the notice was on the gate to the mine which I pointed out to him, we'd already been there all night anyway.



It is beyond appalling that the NT have commandeered the parking at Levant.
This means that anyone wanting to walk the coast path has to pay for the privelege or be fit enough to walk a long way in order to access it.
They shouldn't have the right to deny people public access because they cannot afford it.


----------



## cliveandann (Mar 22, 2019)

hairydog said:


> The National Trust does not permit overnight parking of motorhomes, because they are not legally allowed to. It would require planning permission and increase their business rates bill.
> However, mostly, they do not prohibit overnight parking. There are some places where it is prohibited, and quite a few more where over-zealous staff and volunteers fail to grasp the difference between not permitting and prohibiting.
> If you ask, you are seeking permission, so the answer is going to be no. So it is in everyone's interest not to ask.  There will be signs telling you if it is prohibited.



Good point which leads me to wonder if staff etc understand the difference between no parking overnight and no overnight sleeping.  Also I have often wondered what no camping means.  Is overnight sleeping in a MHo allowed or but not tents? Or does a Mho with table and chairs etc laid out count as camping?


----------



## chas142 (Mar 22, 2019)

I have asked twice at houses (none Residential) and been told they don't allow it but they aren't going to check it, they know it goes on, obviously those with rangers and live in residents or staff are likely to be different.


----------

